# Moving to Cyprus



## Brianbj (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi,I am intending to move to Cyprus in August.I just need some pointers and tips as to how to proceed with regard to renting an apartment for long term rent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Brianbj said:


> Hi,I am intending to move to Cyprus in August.I just need some pointers and tips as to how to proceed with regard to renting an apartment for long term rent.


The best to do is to come here, rent an apartment for a couple of weeks and during that time find what you want. Here is a LOT of apartments and houses for rent. Best to look when you are here

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Brian,

Welcome to the forum. Are you coming here for work or are you retired?
Obviously if you are retired you don't want to be living in an area full of young people and tourists but if you are working, maybe in the tourist industry for example you will want to be in an area which is close to everything.
We can give you much better advice if you know a little more about you.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Brianbj (Jun 2, 2013)

*moving to cyprus*

Hi Veronica,thanks for replying.I am retired so accommodation would suit.I am very active in the sport of Bowls and would like any information concerning locations.Hopefully I will be arriving Mid August.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are several bowls clubs in Paphos and there is a club/restaurant in lower Peyia which seems to be very popular with expats. There are always lots of cars outside and the bowling greens seem to be in use all the time.


----------



## Brianbj (Jun 2, 2013)

*Arrival*

I will be arriving at Pafos airport on the 20th August and heading for Anarita.I hope to have something sorted out for me by then.My first priority will be to buy a car,are there any obstacles to this?


----------

